# MISE A JOUR IOS 4.3.4



## MONTRSUP (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous ,je viens d'essayer de mettre cette mise à jour pour ipad2 mais cela bug,si des personnes on le mème problème pour la mettre en place cela bug, merçi


----------



## laurange (18 Juillet 2011)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,je viens d'essayer de mettre cette mise à jour pour ipad2 mais cela bug,si des personnes on le mème problème pour la mettre en place cela bug, merçi



Si tu lances une sauvegarde ça fonctionne ?


----------



## MONTRSUP (18 Juillet 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Si tu lances une sauvegarde ça fonctionne ?



Salut à toi ,bonne question ,comment tu sauves garde sur l'Ipad merçi de ta réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




laurange a dit:


> Si tu lances une sauvegarde ça fonctionne ?



Oui je viens de voir il sauvegarde des que tu branches l'ipad à l'ordinateur ensuite il demande de mettre la mise à jour il le fais mai aprés il marque problème de connexion, est pourtant je suis bien connecté, internet marche trés bien voila si tu as un remède  merçi,


----------

